# Black spit up, black poop...



## raspberryswirl (Sep 27, 2005)

OK, I am freaking out. First of all, my baby is acting 100% fine and normal so that's the good news. But I just found this black spit up on his blanket and toy from when he was playing by himself yesterday (click on link below for pic). I actually had seen a little black on his onesie yesterday but never gave it a second thought since I never dreamed it would have come from his mouth. Anyway, after 2 days without going poop he pooped the same sort of black stuff (either yesterday or the day before, I can't believe I can't remember exactly!) but it was mixed in his normal color/consistency poop. I was a little alarmed but thought maybe it was from a banana he had eaten approximately a week ago, b/c he had 3 similar (but not exactly) looking poops in the time span of 48 hours after eating his first banana. Now that I think about it though that's a stupid thought b/c he has pooped normal coloring between the "banana poops" and yesterday.

He is breastfed, with an occasional frozen canteloupe for teething and the banana was a one-time deal. He is taking the probiotics for previous gut trouble but that's it except for some Hyland tablets. I am also taking some probiotics and that's it except for my usual vitamins for preg and nursing moms.

Has anyone else experienced this? I don't know if I should take him to the doctor or if this is normal.

Please share your thoughts/experiences.
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i7...g/DSCF1836.jpg

p.s. I am cross posting this in the health forum

Update 6/5/06
Well, they did a test on his diaper to see if in fact it was blood and it was







His doctor said it could be blood from the sore/scab on my nipple (although she's never seen anything like it before) and that this makes the most sense as far as the dark spit up goes. The second most likely reason would be some sort of bacterial infection such as salmonella (she named 3 other not so common ones) and the third possibility is that it has to do with his GI system but probably not likely b/c he's so damn happy.

They sent his poop to a lab to culture it and that should give us some info in 48 hours. She conferred with another doctor there who said I could do a "test" in the meantime and not give Gilbert the breast with the sore/scab to see if his stool goes back to normal. I think that would mean though that I would have to supplement with formula b/c I don't have hardly anything stored up in the freezer and I can't imagine the one boob supplying enough. What do you all think? I would like to try the test....any advice?

Update 6/6/06
So I started pumping the side with the sore and there was NO BLOOD! That doesn't mean that there wasn't any blood when it was at its worse but at least I don't have to worry about trying to supply him enough milk with one breast. Thanks for all your words of encouragement and help though, I really appreciate b/c I've been one stressed out mama.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Could be the banana in the poop I suppose, though unlikely in the spit up. Could he have gotten something in his mouth then spit it out? Are your nipples bleeding? If all else is fine I wouldn't worry- I'd watch him like a hawk to see if you can figure it out, but I'd figure it was some fluke.

-Angela


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

If it happens again, though, see a doctor. Not to freak you out, but black stool can be a sign of internal bleeding (both of the celiacs I know were diagnosed following that particular problem). And better to check and find out it was nothing than have a babe with some problem you don't know about, y'know?

Julia


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

When blood is digested by gut enzymes it turns black. So people can vomit or spit it up from their stomach. In adults we call that 'coffee ground' emesis, because it looks pretty similar to old coffee grounds.

When digested blood comes out in stool, it is usually black and tar like. We call that 'melena'. There can still be small amounts of blood in the stool even though it looks normal, and that can be determined by smearing it on a card and checking it with an activator. That's called 'a stool guaiac' exam. It can be done in the office.

It would probably be worthwhile to bring it up with your baby's doc.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, first thing I thought was blood which would scare the crap outta me, but the picture looks like he spit up banana.
I would not give him anymore and wait and see if it clears up.


----------



## raspberryswirl (Sep 27, 2005)

Well interestingly enough, after trucking along just fine in the breastfeeding department, it suddenly hurt about a week ago to breastfeed. One day I looked down and there was a small blister on the tip of my nipple, which is now scabbed over (and still hurts like hell). I suppose this could be a source of blood but seems pretty small to make so much in the stool and spit up....besides, this never happened when he was a newborn and both nipples were scabbed over.


----------



## raspberryswirl (Sep 27, 2005)

Do you really think though that it could be banana after pooping and spitting up normally for a few days after eating the banana (besides those first 3 poops)????


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree with Blessed. It looks like blood in the puke. If you don't have an external source of the blood (like your nipple), I would get him checked out right away. You might as well save a specimen for them, too, if it happens again. Otherwise, they will probably do that themselves anyway. I hope it resolves soon.


----------



## raspberryswirl (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, the pedi's nurse said it was probably blood coming from my nipple even though it is only one teeny weeny scab on one side....I just have a hard time imagining that so much blood came from a tiny spot AND this never happened when he was a newborn and I really had some scabs going on.

They want me to bring in the toy with the spit up on it....I hope this doesn't cost and arm and a leg b/c we don't have anything except for "emergency" insurance.


----------



## raspberryswirl (Sep 27, 2005)

See update in first post.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

One breast should be able to provide enough I'd think. Just nurse like crazy and watch his diapers to make sure he's getting enough.










-Angela


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't start using both breasts during feedings until I got pregnant again and my supply dropped. Just nurse like crazy on the one side.


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

I am willing to bet anything that the blood is from your nipple. My DD gave me cracked bleeding nipples when she was a newborn, and she spit up way more blood than is showing in your pictures, and it looked the same color/consistency. Both of my nipples were affected...I corrected the problem with the latch that caused the bleeding to begin with, and endured through the slow healing process, and all turned out well. If you are truly concerned you can just nurse from the one breast, but I bet you wouldn't have much trouble (aside from prolonged healing period, possibly) if you went ahead and kept nursing from both.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I hope everything turns out okay!!!!!

As far as the one boob thing goes, it may be a little hard but one boob should work fine - that's why women have 2! Just make sure you nurse every hour so the milk supply builds up in that one and be sure to pump/hand express on the other side. I'm not sure where your scab is but if it's possible to hand express while nursing on the other side then you can use that expressed milk (if it doesn't have any blood) to help supplement with.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I think you should definitely try it with just one breast. Your supply will quickly catch up.

Pump the other side to keep up production


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Just a couple thoughts: if he is allergic to banana, it could mess with his gut and cause internal bleeding. Also, if he is allergic to dairy, many probiotics are cultured on dairy and hyland's contains dairy proteins, so he's getting that in addition to whatever dairy you're eating.

Hope you get some answers soon!

Missy


----------

